# Success with natural FET



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

I can hardly believe I'm writing this but I'm pregnant after my first natural FET and just wanted to share my story as I know how much positive stories gave me hope when things felt so bleak.

My chances of getting pregnant have always been low due to my high FSH (22) and low ish AMH(5.9) and AFC of 6. I was therefore advised to go straight into IVF as I was 35 and the docs said that time was of the essence. 

On my first cycle I was on 450iu of Menopur for 16 days, got 8 eggs (total surprise) of which 5 fertilised. All looked great on day 3 but by day 5 all embryos had arrested. Totally gutted.

Second cycle I was put on 600iu of Menopur and again stimmed for 16 days as my ovaries were on go slow and they retrieved 11 eggs, 9 of which fertilised. We had our two best embryos (grade 1) but back at day 3 but this unfortunately resulted in a BFN. However, we were lucky enough to have five frozen embryos.

After a bit of persuading the hospital agreed to let me try a natural FET as I have a regular cycle and ovulate every month. They wanted me to do medicated but I felt strongly that natural would be better for me. So, I had a scan at day 10 and started testing for a surge on the OPKs but then I didn't ovulate when I was supposed to so had another scan 4 days later where they saw a fat follicle and good lining. I ovulated on day 16 of my cycle and had two grade 2 embryos put back 4 days later. 

As we all know the 2WW can be stressful to say the least   !!! I started cramping last Saturday and was absolutely convinced that it hadn't worked. The cramps felt exactly the same as period pains. It's been a rollercoaster week. I got a negative test 13dp3dt when I tested in the afternoon but got a positive the next morning and have done three tests since then all saying positive. I honestly can't believe it.

So, I'm basically saying don't give up even when things look bleak. I know it's seriously early days for me and anything could happen but I'm just completely amazed that I'm pregnant!!  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Congratulations, so exciting. Is the natural FET IVF without drugs?


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for your good wishes. The natural FET I did was entirely drug free but my frozen embryos were from my second medicated IVF cycle xx


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats Katie - given me some hope. I'm 2 days into my 2ww on a natural fet
After my previous 6th embryo transfers have all failed x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations Katie 

It's surreal isn't it. I got my BFP a week today on a natural FET and I'm still in shock and very nervous as I have had some spotting. 

I have a scan on 14th ( nurse said I'll be 7 weeks then) and I can't wait. 

GOOD LUCK CUPID 

XX


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations Jayne and Katie!!  

Jayne, I spotted with my twins pregnancy in 2007 early on. They said it was implantation, so try not to worry. I know its hard!! 

I am currently awaiting for my natural FET too. Im on cd3 and awaiting ovulation etc. What day did you have your transfers? How many embryos did you thaw? How many survived? I only have 3 (1 day old embryos) x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Chilton,

I'm obsessively knicker checking. Spotting  is light and on TP only. I'm trying to relax and not worry,  but you know .....

I had 2 embies put back in, both 5 day blasts one hatching on day 15 of my cycle.  We still have 3, 5 day blastos left. I was worried that they wouldn't survive the thaw but it 
was fine. 

 I've always thought these would be twins so who knows. I just want to get through each stage.

Hopefully I can worry about my baby/babies soon


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I was the same and would be this time. It's such a precious and exciting time. Do you know when your scan is yet?  

Aww that's great. Hopefully at least one of my frosties will be fine as I'm only allowed one back this time ;-(. They've said it's because it worked first time last time and I'm.inder 35.

X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Katie MIM - Thanks so much for your story. We're similar in that we have 5 frosties waiting for us. I've had two consectutive medicated FET cycles abandoned due to a poor response - my lining won't get above 5.6mm - so i'm now waiting for AF to show before beginning a natural FET. After the previous cycle, AF took 6 weeks to show - I'm now 4 weeks since it was cancelled and I have been having cramps and some brown discharge (sorry TMI!!!) So i'm hoping it'll be any day now!
It's good to know that it does work! Congratulations on your pregnancy - here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!  

Cupid87 - Good luck to you  

Lovely news Jayne123 - It's great to know it really can work!  

Best of luck to you Chilton12   My clinic will only allow me to have 1 embed put back too


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

back Jo and everyone else x


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi ladies.

Cupid good luck! Really hope this is your time.

Jayne congratulations! My scan is on the 20th so not too long to wait either. Are you still spotting? I was told it's fairly normal but to contact the unit if it gets really heavy. Very best of luck for your scan.

Chilton i had two grade two embryos put back four days after I ovulated as they were frozen at day 3. One was downgraded from a one to two but just so pleased they both survived the thawing and one or both have held on tight!! Keep us posted. Good luck!

And Jo hope the natural FET works for you. It will be a doddle compared to your medicated cycles. Fingers crossed that your body does its thing!

I'm still cramping on and off and on low level knicker watch trying not to worry but generally feeling really good. Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Katie! Fingers crossed too! xxx

I hope the cramping disappears and everything goes well for you. Do you have a scan or blood test booked? x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Katie, will do   x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Guys

1 more week to my scan but I've had on and off v light brown spotting ( only on TP)until today.

I've felt a lot of funny twinges this week, and went to the loo and there was red blood on TP, I called my clinic, and I'm waiting for them to get back to me. Sod's law, I started a great new job this week after looking for ages. I thought I'm not going to stop job hunting or my IVF cycle I'll just leave everything in Gods hands. And I got my BFP and the job.    

My contract will have finished in June so I just need to take my time and not worry. I really just hope everything is ok. My priority is the baby, I'm just a massive bag of nerves, but Luckily  at the moment it is fairly light. 

DH was very relaxed about my earlier bleed and did little to reassure me. I haven't even told him about this one I think he will just think I'm dramatic. One minute OMG IM BLEEDING next minute OMG I'm not. I just want to know everything is ok.

I'll let you know what the clinic says. Sorry for the rant  

Xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hugs   Jayne. I'm sure it's fine but I can remember spotting several times when I got caught with my girls in 2007, after a fet. Try not to worry, I know it's easier said then done. Thinking of you x


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Jo I have a scan at 7 weeks (2 weeks today) I've had no bloods fine as my clinic don't offer them.

Jayne I completely understand your concern. It's natural for you to be feeling anxious and want to know that everything's ok. Can you go in for a blood test tomorrow to chi your levels? Xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

hope you're okay too Katie Mm.   to u x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Jayne hope everything is ok? Sending you lots of   Did you speak to your clinic? x

My clinic don't offer bloods either. Hope the 2 weeks doesn't drag for you x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Chilton, Katie and Jo. Thanks for your kind words.

Well good news is no more red blood today. TMI ALERT  Just brown dried up stuff. My clinic didn't respond to my email or calls yesterday called and emailed again today and they said a nurse would get back to me. They haven't  

I spent most of last night Googleing early pregnancy bleeding and the overall theme  is that it is very common brown isnt as bad as red. Also given that the red bleeding stopped it could be embie snuggling in and it hit a blood vessel, or its old lining. 

Feeling much better today. Fact is if it did work, worrying about it does not help. 

Still on constant knicker check though  

How are you guys doing??xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thats great news Jayne, hopefully no more bleeding ;-). I can't believe the clinic haven't replied!! 

I've booked acupuncture for next week before our transfer to hopefully help in calming me down. I'm so snappy and emotional, and being a natural transfer, I'm on no meds yet ;-/. Feel sorry for my hubby and daughters ;( x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bless you Chilton. 

Even without the meds it's an emotional roller coaster. At least it's for a reason and hopefully we wil get some little one/s out of it. 

I am a snappy snapper too. Soon you will be able to blame it on the hormones😀 Is DH being supportive? Xx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh and I can't believe the clinic haven't replied either. Part of me thinks maybe bleeding is so common, it's not a big deal but that is very poor service. I'm NHS funded by the way. And Clinic emailed to say a nurse would call me


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I know ;-(. It's certainly a roller-coaster of emotions but like you said, hopefully, well have babies soon to make it all worth while, or know we tried everything we could.

He is trying, but men just don't understand do they? Lol. It's so nice to have this to chat to people who understand first-hand.

x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jayne - glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and you're feeling better. Poor that you're clinic hasn't got back to you unfair to leave you worrying.

Chilton - I hope the acupuncture helps you to relax, like Jayne said without the meds it's still an emotional journey.

AFM - I'm still waiting for AF to show so we can begin the natural FET. After the last abandoned cycle, it was 6 weeks until she appeared and I had a full red bleed. Tomorrow will be 5 weeks but over the last 3 days, i've had AF type cramps and brown spotting (sorry TMI)  Tuesday there was a spotting of bright red early afternoon, then the rest of the day brown. Wednesday same again - mostly brown and a tiny spotting of red. Today, brown almost beige and next to nothing...? I'm confused! 
Anyone else ever experienced that? I'm not sure whether to take that as my cycle or wait a few more days and see what happens?? I don't think my clinic will go forward with an FET cycle based on that!!


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Jayne glad bleeding has stopped-it's absolutely shocking that the clinic hasn't called you back. 

Jo my periods went wierd after my second IVF and I started having very light 2/3 day periods instead of my usual 4-5 days. I didn't even mention it to my clinic (as I was scared they wouldn't let me do the natural FET) but what they're interested in is whether you ovulate and the thickness of your lining. I understand that dark blood is old blood?

Chilton I really rate acupuncture and really think it helps keep me calm. Hope it helps you too.


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Jo

I've had 2 fullcycles and one FET. Just before this FET and my 2nd cycle I had a really short light  period that lasted 2 days. 

The nurse at my clinic ( they got back to me that time) told me that often happens due to stress. I had to wait until the next month when I had a normal AF to start my cycle. The funny thing was I was not stressed at all I had just come back from holiday. Have you had a weird AF like this .before? 

Chilton I've heard lots of good things about acupuncture and fertility treatment, it's all do do with increasing blood flow to your uterus. 

Goodnight ladiesxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jayne and Katie. I'm really looking forward to it hopefully calming me too! 

Jo, I don't think they would class that as a period, but I'd definitely tell them. They might be able to scan you to check. Hope your af comes soon!  

x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Chilton - i don't think they'd class it either but i'll ring and check - I never thought they'd be able to scan and check.

Kanye - After our 1st fresh cycle my periods haven't been 'normal'. I now have a day maybe 2 at a push as a red bleed and then 2-3 days brownish... which like Katie said I would normally associate with old blood! Before it was a 3-4 day red bleed.
I don't feel stressed either, I just want her to make her mind up and come!!

I plan on having acupuncture this time round in the hope that it will help on the blood flow to my uterus. Hope it will help increase my lining!


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Big hugs to you all
Jo - what did the Clinic say. Is AF still abnormal?
Chilton - how are you feeling, did you have the acupuncture?
Katie - How are you doing 

Well, a nurse called me back on Friday morning. And was VERY apologetic. She said that as long as it was not heavy or AF like it was ok. And it was very common. She kept asking if I was having any pain, and said if it was very bad news I would be in pain. She also said that crinone causes spotting and she thought that this was likely he reason, and said that I could change to another Pessary if I wanted. 

No bleeding at all Friday or Saturday until this evening and even then it has been brown spotting only.   Scan on Thursday  

Jo am I Kanye?   I was great full for that mistake it gave me a chuckle  

Take care xxxxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Jayne. Glad they called back and apologised! I'm booked in for acupuncture Wednesday, however, I'm in two minds as I did nothing last fet in 2007 ( a long time ago!), and I don't want to do different things incase it doesn't work. I tend to over analyse and think everything ;-/ x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised I wrote Kanye on my last post rather than Jayne!!?? My fingers work too quick for my brain sometimes!   Glad it made you chuckle though   xxx

Glad the clinic apologised too and i'm glad the bleeding has stopped. Fingers crossed for no more and everything good for your scan. Are you going to change to a different pessary?

I've got to ring the clinic back on Monday, i'm still having AF cramps and they seem to have got slightly stronger but still brown discharge (sorry if TMI) If still the same on Monday, then they will consider scanning me. Never experienced this before  

Chilton - It might be worth giving it a go and seeing how you feel after it? If you don't feel a benefit then at least you've tried it - I'm like you, i over analyse everything too - I'm going to try it with this cycle though (when it eventually happens!) as it's supposed to help with blood flow to the endometrium and seeing has my issues are my lining then i thought i'd give it a whirl.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jo, I think I might. I have my scan noonday, so I might speak to the doc too. I hope your af shows soon too and the cramps go away x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Chilton - Let us know how your scan goes. 

I hope it shows soon too! I'm hoping it will be today! x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I will ;-). Fingers crossed your af arrives too. Have a lovely day x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

You too! xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

How did your scan go Chilton? Hope everything went well. x

AF showed for me today - YAY FINALLY!! So i have a scan booked in for next Wednesday. 

How are you feeling Jayne? x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Jayne. Great news that your scan has showed up ;-),

Scan went fab! Said my lining is looking great and follicle big (15.4) showing ovulation is near so I have ovulation kits to do until I get my lh surge. ET will be next weel some time as long as my three embryos (1 day old) thaw and develop - fingers tightly crossed! x


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

That's great news Chilton. Congrats! Keeping everything tightly crossed for you. I'd say it's definitely worth trying acupuncture and it certainly won't do you or your embryos any harm. But obviously you've got to do what feels right to you.

Jo great news that AF finally showed   Yay! 

Jayne how you doing? Any more bleeding? Good that your clinic called you back and reassured you. Let us know how you get on at your scan 

I'm good although I think that morning sickness has started so feeling a bit pukey!!! I'm also sleeping badly and get so hot in the night. But I'm just so happy and astounded to be pregnant that I'll take pregnancy symptoms any day!! Still got a week to wait for our 7 week scan. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thats great news Jo! Wahoo!

Exciting KatieMm, I'm so happy for you ;-). Hopefully, we can all discuss pregnancy symptoms togther soon too.

Just a quick question, I've been really stressed with work, so I've gone off sick to make sure treatment gets my full attention, but I've noticed the last couple of days, I get sharpish twinges inside and slight period style cramps. Is this normal? I've not had spotting or anything, but I've never noticed my symptoms at the stage before really. Think it's just me stressing or could be my scan?

Thanks xx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

How are you all doing. Sorry for the no replies, I've had a lot of spotting with a big bleed (with small clots) on Monday when I finished work. It was a good job I was wearing tights at the time. 

I went to A&E and they kept me overnight ( I'm writing this from hospital ) and I had a scan this  morning and they saw my lil baby all healthy with a great heartbeat. I was convinced it was over. 

The problem was a big hematoma which is a clot or mass of blood that sits above and to the side of the foetus 😬. I'm still bleeding a lot but baby looks ok and hormone levels are very high. Oh and best bit !!! I SAW THE HEARTBEAT . They said I'm approx 7 weeks, with a high risk of MS because of the hematoma. And I have another scan booked with the fertility clinic on Wednesday so I'll get more details then. 

I really thought it was over, but I'm still in the game. I'm so happy xx

How are you guys today xxxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Omg Jayne, hugs  . So relieved that the everything is ok! Fingers crossed bleeding eases! Please keep us updated xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you had a real scare but glad that everything is ok and that you're little one is healthy. Lovely for you to hear the heart beat too.

Take care of your self.

I'm ok -just glad to now have a date for a scan. Natural FET moving forward xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies, hope you're all okay! 

Just a quick question, I had my lining scan Monday, which went great. Lining above and follicle 15.4. I was given my ovulation kit and told to call if I get a positive surge, if not I'd have a scan Friday to check and then I'd have my hcg trigger injection, however,  I'm not so worried that it won't go ahead or something is wrong with my ovulation or I might have missed it. I'm on cd 13 so I know I might ovulate real soon. Has anyone else had this? x


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

My goodness Jayne what a shock! So happy that you heard baby's heartbeat-that must have been the best sound ever. Keep us posted on how you get on and take it easy.

Jo good luck for next Wednesday.

Chilton not totally sure what you mean but I started doing the OPKs from day 13 every morning and expected to get a surge day 14 or 15 but didn't. So had a scan day 16 which showed a follicle of 18mm and I did an OPK on the afternoon of day 16 and got my smiley face. So if you have a follicle of 15 you will probably ovulate in the next few days. Good luck xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got back from my scan, which I'm happy to say looks great. Lining 12.5 and follicle 16.4 so ovulation not far hopefully and then my et ;-).

Hope everyone else is okay! Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

That's good news Chilton! Sounds like your ovulation is just around the corner! Soon be ET.. exciting!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Can I ask... I have a scan next week which will be my CD10. What is they're looking for on this scan? Previous scans on the medicated FET was to check that the lining was thin before starting Progynova... So what does this one check for?? 

Thanks!xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jo. Seems to be taking ages lol.

They just check your lining is thickening and you have a mature follicle, then it's ovulation stick until your positive surge x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Chilton! Fingers crossed it's thickening! x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies, hope you're all okay!

I've just ha a call from the clinic to confirm my et. I have to take hcg injection tomorrow and then my 3 1 day frosties are being taken out Sunday. I'm not going to know until Monday after 10 if they are okay 😟. I'm going to be a mess Sunday!!! Then hopefully they'll leave them until day 5. My transfer is Thursday at 2, however, if only 1 or 2 survive, they will transfer on day 3, which is Tuesday. I'm so excited and so so nervous.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow that's really exciting Chilton! Fingers crossed for a good survival rate   x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jo. I wish I could fast forward so I know! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Chilton that's great news.   Exciting  

Try not to worry about the thaw. I was really very worried about it and when the embryologist told me that they were ok I was shocked to the point I couldn't believe it. I'll be sending your embies lots of positive thoughts  

Jo have I missed a message? Did you have a scan this week? How's it going? 

Katie 1 more week left until your scan  

Well I had another scan yesterday. The first official one from the fertility clinic and all was well apart from the (BLEEP  ) hematoma! Baby is developing nicely. Grown 1 MM. Since Monday Dr kept stressing that I am a high MC risk because of it but there is nothing that can be done. 

I'm feeling very anxious and I hate it, I hope at some point I can enjoy my pregnancy. Even if I'm not able to I just want to have a healthy baby. I'll have a scan every two weeks from now on so at least that will put my mind at rest. I've been a slave to Google and a lot of women have found that the hematoma disappears on its own. So that's a good possibility. 

The other good news is that the bleeding has stopped, the resting  has really helped.

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

That'd fantastic news Jayne. Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes too. Thanks for tge message about thawing. Means a lot! Xx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Remember Chilton statistically they are more likely to survive the thaw than not, and that's a fact!!  

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Chilton - Sometimes the worse part can be the waiting - Monday will soon be here  . It's good to read that the stats are good in thawing x

Jayne - You've not missed anything . My scan is on Wednesday which I feel a little anxious about but I keep telling myself I can't worry about it! I'm relying on my body now to do its thing and just have hope that it is!! 
I had acupuncture on Wednesday which was ok... I didn't find it as relaxing as I thought I would, but I think that's because I was a little nervous about it. Don't get me wrong, I wasn't uncomfortable or anything, I think I was just really aware of the needles. I have another session on Monday which I think will be much better!

Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and you have been resting. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that the hematoma disappears and you can begin to enjoy your pregnancy - good to hear that the baby is developing nicely - long may it continue   x

Thank you both for asking after me. Sending you both


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi girls.

Chilton good luck for tomorrow. It is an anxious wait but our embryologist told us that 90% survive the thaw so good odds really. 

Jayne great news about the strong heartbeat and good development. It must be incredibly stressful being told you're high risk so understand your anxiety. Are they recommending complete bed rest? Let's hope the Nematoda does a disappearing act quickly!

Jo I remember not loving acupuncture at first as I was scared of the needles but you get used to it. Hope the next appointment is more relaxing.

My scan is on Wednesday. Feeling nervous. I've been quite nauseous so hoping it's a good sign


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Two out of three survived wahoo. They've said 95% carry on developing so hopefully one will be home safely soon.

How's everyone else feeling? x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Jayne, how are you feeling today?  Hope everything's okay x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Great news Chilton. I'm so happy for you   One less thing to worry about 

You are right about continuing development. My blasto hatched on its own in the lab after thaw. 

Ok here were my rules I followed in 2WW after FET. 

1 Always keep feet really warm. That helps uterine blood flow 
2 watch lots of comedies and keep laughing. That stopped me from feeling anxious and laughing helps implantation
3 drink loads of fluids, seeds and sprouting veg
4 did as little as possible
5 visualised my embryos snuggling in, gave them names and spoke to them 

I'm really tired, I wake up exhausted. Dreading going back to work next week, 


I don't think I have ever been this tired it feels like hangover, flu coming on and Jet lag every day ( with big boobs)   

How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jayne. I love your rules to follow. I never knew about keeping your feet warm. I'm definitely going to try. Hopefully feeling tough is a positive sign ;-) x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Jayne - I like the rules to follow too! Will definitely try the feet rule - I pretty much did the others. I hope everything starts to pass soon and you feel a little more 'with it'! x

Great news Chilton. Sounds like it's positive x

Thanks Katie - I'm looking forward to it actually. I think it will be better 2nd time round. I have my 1st scan on Wednesday. Hope your scan goes well - let us know how you get on x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey,

I have just called the clinic who confirmed both embryos are developing well and are good quality. One is looking a bit better than the other but both good. They've said they are 3,3 and 3,4 as day 2 embryos but that doesn't match another grading i can see, and other gradings so 3 and 4 are bad, but the clinic said mine are good quality so can't be the same :0/. Confused! Does anyone else understand? 

Hope everyone else's scans went well? How's everyone else feeling?

x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I never really understood the grading Chilton - I'm inclined not to take much notice of it. I don't know whether thats a good or bad thing, but i think it's because the 1st embryo we had put back was a top graded embryo and that failed, so i really don't think - well to me anyway - that the grading is that important.

I probably should take more notice of it - sorry that's not really been very helpful. Good news that they are developing well though. Have they confirmed a date for ET now?

My scan is Wednesday. Getting a bit nervous now x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi me again! I'm having a bit of a panic.

This morning i've been having cramps, that feel like ovulation cramps and are quite noticeable - I've also had an increase in CM over the last couple of days (sorry TMI). I do sometimes suffer from these from time to time, but now i'm panicking thinking that I may have already ovulated?! I have my scan tomorrow, but i'm worrying now that they might cancel it because i've already ovulated. Probably completely irrational but panicking!

Technically tomorrow is CD10 but I had a funny cycle this month in that the week leading up to the 'full bleed' I had mostly brown discharge with the occasional red spotting. Previously when I had something similar (although not over a similar time period) the nurse said I was to count the full red bleed as CD1, which is what I have done this time round.

However if I was to take into account the 1st day of spotting, i'd actually be CD14 today. So going on the cramps etc, could I actually be CD14 and I have potentially already ovulated or be on the verge

  

I have OPK's but I don't know if by testing today it will do anything, based on the fact I'm at the clinic tomorrow - I should just wait. I think i'm just worrying about another cancelled cycles.

Aaaaaarrrrgggghhhhhh!


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Jo try not to panic. I'd do an OPK this morning and see what it says. Sorry can't remember if you're doing a completely natural FET? If so it doesn't matter when you ovulate as they will just count the correct number of days from when you get the surge for the transfer. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Morning ladies 

Big scan day Day today for two of us 🤗🤗🤗

Jo I typed a big long reply yesterday and I don't know where it went. How are you feeling? Have you done sticks this morning? Ill be thinking of you and checking get throughout the day so let us know how it goes.

PS Katie's right I didn't transfer until a couple of days after surge which gave my lining extra time to grow xxx

Good Luck today katie xxx

Chilton how was your transfer? Xxx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join in ? I havnt had success yet but I'm currently 5dp5dt and just done a first response hpt and I got a faint line ? Trying not to get excited yet just incase it's false. Can I get a false line ? I've been so down and had few tears today as I was convinced that it wasn't going to work again . I'm in shock that there was a faint line !!


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Welsh 

A line is a line. That means there is hope. 

When is your official test day? Xx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

My otd is not until a week tomorrow ! I wasn't going to test, then I read a few people havin positives on 5dp5dt so I thought I'd give it a go never thought I'd get a line ! Trying not to get my hopes up too much. But it's so hard lol


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

It went well Jayne thanks for asking. I'm getting lots of funny feelings and twinges but all good I hope. I had slight pinkspotting, which seems to have stopped. Clinic said its normal after transfer. My embryos were only day 3 and 5 cells, so lots of growing to do before implanting.

How was scan Jayne? Xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Clinic said they're good quality though. One cell divided into 3 instead of 2 in both but the clinic said we still stand a good chance as they can correct themselves, and seen as though they are good quality we are looking good hopefully x


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Chilton

I'm waiting for another scan app. My Dr says that I will need one every two weeks. Iwas thinking of Jo she had a scan today to check her lining. 

I hope that you are resting and your embies are getting snug. Don't forget to keep your feet warm xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh sorry, glad they're monitoring you though! How you feeling? 

I currently have thermal socks on lol. Hope they're snuggling xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jayne - I replied to your PM, sorry this is the 1st chance i've had to get online! (not sure which you'll read 1st!!) xxx  

So scan went well   Lining is at 6mm, which is more than we ever got on a medicated YAY! - Not ovulated yet so all a big panic about nothing!! Sorry about that garbled post!

Back on Friday to check on things. Not to use the sticks until then but I'm glad it went well. Thanks to all for asking and replying to my panicked post!xx

Welsh sweetie - Like Jayne said - a line is a line and thats before your OTD. It's hopeful. x

Hope you're doing ok Chilton xx


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi All.

That's great news Jo-hope all goes well for Friday.

Jayne how you doing? Any more bleeding?

Chilton congrats on being pupo. My top tips are keeping feet warm and watching comedies!!

Welsh congrats to you-you can't get a false positive as far as I'm aware. Yay!

I had my scan yesterday which went well-phew! Was so nervous but we saw one little bean in there with a lovely strong heartbeat. Best feeling ever. Feeling so so lucky xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Katie, I have thermal socks on all the time lol. Huge congratulations on your scan ;-) xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lovely news Katie! x

How are you feeling Chilton? x

You ok Jayne? x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning Jo, I'm feeling okay, just trying to be optimistic instead of pessimistic! How's everything going your end? x


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies 
Hope everyone is doing well!! I am coming to the end of my 2ww 10dp5dt after having a completely natural FET with no medication whatso ever! My period is about 3 days late, which is unheard of for me but all I'm getting is BFN on HPTs! So I assume I'm out but AF just is not showing which makes me question?!? Am I mad? Lol x


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Clara you're not going mad! Keep testing and good luck! I know for some ladies it takes a while to get a positive on HTPs-Hope it works out X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Clara, you're not mad! On our fresh ICSI cycle, I got a BFN and it was 8 weeks before AF showed but that was because of all the meds etc! Hopefully that isn't the case for you and there's still chance that you'll get a BFP! Considering there's no drugs involved, i'd be questioning it too. Have your clinic said anything? x

How are you Chilton and Jayne? x

Sorry i've not been online recently - AFM started the OPK's on Sunday and no smiley face as yet.   Scan on Friday wasn't much difference to the one Wednesday, hoping my lining will thicken as i'm due to ovulate but nurse did say that based on my history, it may not get above 6mm. I'm CD15 so was hoping there would be a smiley face by now but no such luck. Hopefully, the next day to two.

xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Jo, I'm okay just going crazy in 2ww. Some moments positive, some negative.   it will work, but only time will tell I guess. 

Not long to go! I didn't ovulate until cd 16 so don't worry. Keep us posted on how things go   xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I know how you feel, the 2WW is a nightmare! I really hope it will be positive for you  

I will do, thank you. I know it'll come soon, but I just hate waiting! I'm so impatient! xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jo. I'm exactly the same!! Hate waiting lol xx


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi ladies how's it going? 

It's been a while since I've been on the thread. 

Jo, chilton, Katie, Clara how's it going. Xxx


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Jayne all good with me thanks. Feeling sick, tired and weeing at least 3 times a night so hoping they're all good signs that bubba is growing nicely!! Awaiting a date for our 12 week scan which should be in the next 2-3 weeks. How are you doing? Have you had any more scans? 

Hope everyone else is doing well too xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like things are progressing well for you Katie. Hope all is good at your 12 week scan. x

Thanks for asking Jayne - sadly, things have been halted for us. I'd been testing for the LH surge from CD14, which I eventually got on CD20 and I rang the clinic and was scheduled for ET this Thursday. I was so pleased as I was convinced it wasn't going to happen, especially after speaking to the clinic who said I could have an anovulatory cycle. 

I'd also been having some brown spotting and some cramps which I thought could be down to ovulation... but was slightly concerning me. Anyways, on CD21 I went to the loo and there was bright red blood, the rest of the day was brown. CD22 exactly the same, but more blood but not like AF so I rang the clinic who had me in for a scan. 

Anyway, she confirmed it looked like I was due to have a period and said that my lining was at 3.1mm (having been at 6mm on CD12!) and therefore we couldn't transfer.  

I normally have a 28-29 day cycle and so expected the surge earlier but when it didn't come until CD20 I thought that maybe my cycle was up the wall due to all the meds previously... But then to start bleeding is so confusing. I'm having stronger cramps and I can tell the arrival of AF is imminent, maybe it is still up the wall but to have another cycle cancelled is really gutting.

I honestly thought a natural cycle would be perfect obviously not! So waiting for the consultant to call me tomorrow with a decision as to what to do next!

Sorry for waffling on!!!!!

How are things with you Jayne? xx


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that Jo. It's just so disappointing when it doesn't work out because it's impossible not to have that glimmer of hope. What's next for you? Have you got a follow up appointment? Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Katie. I was so disappointed especially after the cancelled medicated cycles - I thought this natural attempt would be the one.  

I got a call today (Wednesday!) from the nurse who had spoke to the consultant - they want me to test again for the surge this month. They think that my last cycle could be messed up as it's the 1st after stopping the meds. So scan again on CD10 (today is CD2) and then test for the surge.. If we have the same again as the cycle just gone, then they'll look at things again and see what the next steps are.

Take care of yourself too xx


----------



## Katie MIM (Apr 12, 2015)

Good stuff.  Best of luck xx


----------



## Claresarahwoo (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi ladies, not sure if anyone's still on here, thought I'd post anyway. 

I've been advised to have a natural cycle due to breadt cancer in the family. I'm a bit nervous as I've no idea how it works. I'm going abroad for treatment so it's hard to get a proper explanation of how a natural cycle works? I am using frozen donor eggs. 

So do I wait for ovulation then start on progesterone and have to have transfer day 5 if we use day 5 blastocysts? 

I'm worried my uterus won't make it without estrogen. Only because my body has been pretty rubbish so far with my low egg reserve, however my lining has always looked ok. 

So I guess the question is should I be taking any estrogen st all? 

Thanks


----------

